# Uber driver dumps woman who puked on interstate, died when hit twice



## ObeyTheNumbers (8 mo ago)

Responsibility for deadly Thornton I-25 crash up in the air after Uber driver leaves woman on interstate


Just 30 minutes into the new year, a woman lost her life on I-25 after being dropped off there by a rideshare driver.




www.cbsnews.com


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

If she was drunk to the point of not being able to care for herself, the driver ACCEPTED some responsibility when he put the car in drive.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

The problem with this is that we do not have all the facts. My first inclination is to say driver bad. Get off at next exit if you absolutely must and drop them somewhere populated. But the damage is already done so why bother. Then I read the article. Multiple people, what were they up to while she was barfing? Why weren't they looking out for her afterwards? Did they create a scene that made the driver really feel unsafe? So I'm not sure on this one.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Disgusted Driver said:


> The problem with this is that we do not have all the facts. My first inclination is to say driver bad. Get off at next exit if you absolutely must and drop them somewhere populated. But the damage is already done so why bother. Then I read the article. Multiple people, what were they up to while she was barfing? Why weren't they looking out for her afterwards? Did they create a scene that made the driver really feel unsafe? So I'm not sure on this one.


I been thinking about it and maybe I judged too soon. You may be right.
Yea, ya know, I can think of a couple of things that _could_ happen that would look real bad for the driver, but the driver did the right thing, or just bad luck. 
We need the whole story.
What happened according to (presumably) the only sober person in the car?
We haven't heard _his_ side of the story.


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (8 mo ago)

If the pax wants out, you let them out, else it's kidnapping.

If on the freeway and an exit isn't close a driver should pull over to a safe area on the right within a few minutes and let them out there, if they walk into traffic then its their fault not the drivers.

However if a driver makes a pax get out on the left side or in the middle of the freeway then the driver is negligent in my opinion, unless the pax has a gun or physically harming or threatening the driver.

This is why if one is seriously ridesharing that they LLC up or stop picking up at bars or make the pax walk a bit to get into the vehicle, judge if they are going to puke or too drunk to take.

Taxis are better at handling the bars because most seriously drunk pax can't use the app anyway. Let the bartender who got them sh*tf^ced take them home.

I suspect a lawsuit awaits the driver in this case.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

My personal opinion:

As stated we do not have the rest of the story!

At first glance we might feel the driver was wrong but ( key word is but ) if the woman was belligerent and demanding to be let out then you have to pull over and let them out.

If the woman is just puking then you either pull off at the next exit with a service station or drop her at the nearest hospital and let them deal with her.

As for the individual in the truck it was hit and run and they didn’t stop to offer any assistance to save her life.

The driver of the truck could have been intoxicated or had no license or both which would have resulted in their arrest and truthfully they will most likely be arrested if ever found!

I would need to hear the driver side of the story but if he was just being a jerk about the vomiting incident and just threw her out, well he is as responsible as the person in the truck that hit her in my personal opinion but again we need all the facts.

Oh, I refuse to work the bars!


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Uber will get sued on this one. Unless the pax were threatening the drivers life I can’t see any responsible reason for dumping them on the interstate.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

Demon said:


> Uber will get sued on this one. Unless the pax were threatening the drivers life I can’t see any responsible reason for dumping them on the interstate.


After thinking about it I also believe the driver should have dialed 911 and had State Patrol come out and get her if she was not in her right state of mind.

I would have…


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

The story was alleged that was due to Uber Driver. It was just some witness's assumption.
Nobody was really sure about that.
What if the driver was her BF? They both were drunk and argued on the way and he made her out in middle of a freeway?
When it comes to safety, RS drivers are better than this.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

Wildgoose said:


> The story was alleged that was due to Uber Driver. It was just some witness's assumption.
> Nobody was really sure about that.
> What if the driver was her BF? They both were drunk and argued on the way and he made her out in middle of a freeway?
> When it comes to safety, RS drivers are better than this.


Not always and we have seen stories like this before, remember last year the driver that allowed the Pax to get out on the back driver side on the interstate?

So no, some RS drivers are reckless and in the story the Police mention the Uber driver and they don’t hold him responsible and are looking for the truck, so yeah the Police have more or less confirmed it.


----------



## boise567 (Jun 25, 2016)

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> If the pax wants out, you let them out, else it's kidnapping.
> 
> If on the freeway and an exit isn't close a driver should pull over to a safe area on the right within a few minutes and let them out there, if they walk into traffic then its their fault not the drivers.
> 
> ...


No lawsuit here. the driver is not responsible for what happened to the drunk person once the person exit the vehicle. whoever filed a lawsuit , the motion will be tossed out by the judge. How about stop being drunk?


----------



## boise567 (Jun 25, 2016)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> My personal opinion:
> 
> As stated we do not have the rest of the story!
> 
> ...


Not really. The Uber driver is not responsible. The driver have every rights to toss customer out of their vehicle for any reason.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

boise567 said:


> Not really. The Uber driver is not responsible. The driver every rights to toss customer out of their vehicle for any reason.


Depends and seen before and no you can’t just toss them without a legit reason and if you believe that read the many threads about deactivation.


----------



## boise567 (Jun 25, 2016)

lol about legal reasons, the only exception is that you can’t discriminate based on race, disability, religion and etc but for any other reasons you can end the ride like Uber can terminated you for any reason with the exception that they can’t violate anti-discrimination clause as states in Civil Rights Act. Uber is in no position to tell driver what they can do or can’t do especially when the drivers are independent contractor thereof. if they do, they will spell themselves into a big shaky legal ground but independent contractor are expected to follow the law, nonetheless.

how about you blame the bar for serving her that much of alcohol Or perhaps how about she takes responsibility for the choices that she made?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

boise567 said:


> Not really. The Uber driver is not responsible. The driver every rights to toss customer out of their vehicle for any reason.


How do you know he tossed anyone?
As previously said, we don't know the story.

What would YOU do if you had a drunk, hysterical female behind you yelling. "Stop the car. I don't wanna go anywhere. You're kidnapping me. Where's my phone I'm gonna dial 911. LET ME OUT."
What would YOU do?


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> Depends and seen before and no you can’t just toss them without a legit reason and if you believe that read the many threads about deactivation.


Explain to me how I cannot end a trip for any reason, at any time? Make sure you use the TOS and actual law, not your 'feelings'. Since the woman is dead, the Uber driver is smart to toss any web cam footage and plead the 5th. It will go away.

As a driver I am not responsible for you the second you leave my car.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

UberBastid said:


> How do you know he tossed anyone?
> As previously said, we don't know the story.
> 
> What would YOU do if you had a drunk, hysterical female behind you yelling. "Stop the car. I don't wanna go anywhere. You're kidnapping me. Where's my phone I'm gonna dial 911. LET ME OUT."
> What would YOU do?


Exit the highway and drop them off.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

NOXDriver said:


> Explain to me how I cannot end a trip for any reason, at any time? Make sure you use the TOS and actual law, not your 'feelings'. Since the woman is dead, the Uber driver is smart to toss any web cam footage and plead the 5th. It will go away.
> 
> As a driver I am not responsible for you the second you leave my car.


The driver can’t plead the 5th in a civil case.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

UberBastid said:


> How do you know he tossed anyone?
> As previously said, we don't know the story.
> 
> What would YOU do if you had a drunk, hysterical female behind you yelling. "Stop the car. I don't wanna go anywhere. You're kidnapping me. Where's my phone I'm gonna dial 911. LET ME OUT."
> What would YOU do?


I think at that point. I would dial 911 and let them record her wanting out...I put no one on side of hwy...20k plus trips 9 years


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Demon said:


> The driver can’t plead the 5th in a civil case.


You would continue to drive, keeping her in the car against her will, all the time screeming and hitting you on the back of the head. Really.
Next exit is five minutes away ... that can be a long, long time.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

The one takeaway I have learned from this article is that dead pax cannot complain to Rohit… and the chickens will undoubtedly keep on clucking…


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Okay this is my market here's the skinny as far as We Know. Based on all the articles, the passenger got sick in the car. The driver pulled over onto the shoulder. We don't know who initiated the pullover. We don't know if the driver just pulled over cuz she got sick or if they asked or demanded he pull over. Her and her friends got out of the car and they ended the ride. The driver did not end the ride. At that point he took off and she then walked out into traffic. A witness saw a truck hit the girl and continue on and then a second vehicle hit the girl and they stopped and stayed on scene. The driver of the truck did turn himself in on Monday and he has been charged with leaving the scene of an accident involving a death. His truck was also impounded. The cops initially said they are not interested in finding the Rideshare driver and he has no criminal liability. Although they have since spoke with him and he is cooperating. They were wanting to locate the driver of the truck. The area they got dropped off in is outside of the metro area. The exits are not close together like they are in the city. There are miles between exits.

That's what we know. 

My thoughts are, the driver's not to blame. We don't know who initiated the pullover however the Riders are the ones who ended the ride. My guess is if her friends were not able to prevent this or stop her from walking out onto the Interstate, she was being somewhat combative or resistant. So who knows what happened in the Uber. I mean I don't think Oliver friends had turned their back on her and were walking off leaving her. I'm assuming at least one of them was attending to her as she was getting sick so I'm baffled as to how none of them were able to prevent this. The only thing I can think of is she was being a difficult drunk which would support them ending the ride. Now the driver who hit her, there has to be something to the story that obviously they're not releasing because under normal circumstances the driver wouldn't be charged had he stopped and everything was legal such as him not being drunk, him having a license, him having insurance. The fact he left definitely brings up the hit and run charges but if he didn't know it was a human he hit, I don't even know if he would be charged with a hit-and-run. Here pedestrians don't have the right away. Not that this makes it any better but typically they have to show intent. My guess is he was intoxicated and let the alcohol get out of a system before turning himself in.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

UberBastid said:


> You would continue to drive, keeping her in the car against her will, all the time screeming and hitting you on the back of the head. Really.
> Next exit is five minutes away ... that can be a long, long time.


Let’s break this down. 
it wasn’t against her will because she willing got in the car. 
Scream at me all you want. 
Hitting in the back of my head? That’s assault and the police are called immediately and there’s a police report. The cops can take her from the highway to the nearest exit ramp.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Disgusted Driver said:


> The problem with this is that we do not have all the facts. My first inclination is to say driver bad. Get off at next exit if you absolutely must and drop them somewhere populated. But the damage is already done so why bother. Then I read the article. Multiple people, what were they up to while she was barfing? Why weren't they looking out for her afterwards? Did they create a scene that made the driver really feel unsafe? So I'm not sure on this one.


I wouldn't dump a puppy on the interstate 

Why would I dump a human ?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Just wondering what the other side of the story is.
I haven't heard it yet.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Well I guarantee the driver ain't talking. My account is based off what the police are reporting to the media after talking to the girl's friends that were with her, the Rideshare driver, and the witness that was driving behind the second car that hit her


----------



## Uberisfuninlv (Mar 22, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> If she was drunk to the point of not being able to care for herself, the driver ACCEPTED some responsibility when he put the car in drive.


The driver should at least get manslaughter. 5-10 years. Even if they were horribly drunk, how can you leave them on an interstate? The driver does share some responsibility here. If they are intoxicated and there is record of this trip, don’t be stupid and leave them there when this can (and did) happen. It all gets traced back to you and the rideshare company. Even worse if the driver had a dash cam.

point is, have some decency and at least drop them off at a parking lot of something (gas station, fast food, liquor store) etc

Common sense would tell you NOT to drop off a drunk person on an interstate 🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Uberisfuninlv said:


> The driver should at least get manslaughter. 5-10 years. Even if they were horribly drunk, how can you leave them on an interstate? The driver does share some responsibility here. If they are intoxicated and there is record of this trip, don’t be stupid and leave them there when this can (and did) happen. It all gets traced back to you and the rideshare company. Even worse if the driver had a dash cam.
> 
> point is, have some decency and at least drop them off at a parking lot of something (gas station, fast food, liquor store) etc
> 
> Common sense would tell you NOT to drop off a drunk person on an interstate 🤷🏻‍♂️


The passengers ended the ride After exiting the vehicle


----------



## Emptynesst (6 mo ago)

Y’all ready to throw the driver in prison ? Good gracious , I’d rather live in the USA , at least ……….


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Hold on, hold on. The important question nobody is asking here is, before she got run over .... did she tip?


----------



## nsuri2007 (15 d ago)

driver is never at fault … believe me… when uber scams drivers they will do whatever it takes… drivers are pissed off and they have nowhere to go… they have to support families… uber dhoukd be sued… not the driver…


Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> My personal opinion:
> 
> As stated we do not have the rest of the story!
> 
> ...


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

The cops have already said he was not the cause of the accident and no charges will be filed against him. Her friends willingly ended the ride and paid him and he left. The cop also said it wasn't like a car veered off and hit them. He specifically said, this person walked out into the roadway and was struck.


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (8 mo ago)

If driver let them out where they were forced to cross the interstate, then I think he's liable, unless he was being attacked or a gun etc.

If he let them out on the right side, then not liable.


----------



## Wil Mette (Jan 15, 2015)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> Depends and seen before and no you can’t just toss them without a legit reason and if you believe that read the many threads about deactivation.


Read the many threads about deactivation based on false pax reports, even when the driver has video. (Yes, I know you usually need 2 similar reports to get permanently deactivated)
Uber does not need a legit reason.
Per the law, you may not need a legit reason, but I do not know the law in my state let alone other states.
I do not know the details, so I do not know if I would have dropped her off at the next exit, police station, or other safer place.

I would not want to be that driver even if he does not get sued.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> Depends and seen before and no you can’t just toss them without a legit reason and if you believe that read the many threads about deactivation.


You are confusing deactivation and criminality. Uber has already dropped the driver for violating the one rule of fight club. No publicity.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Uberisfuninlv said:


> The driver should at least get manslaughter. 5-10 years. Even if they were horribly drunk, how can you leave them on an interstate? The driver does share some responsibility here. If they are intoxicated and there is record of this trip, don’t be stupid and leave them there when this can (and did) happen. It all gets traced back to you and the rideshare company. Even worse if the driver had a dash cam.
> 
> point is, have some decency and at least drop them off at a parking lot of something (gas station, fast food, liquor store) etc
> 
> Common sense would tell you NOT to drop off a drunk person on an interstate 🤷🏻‍♂️


He needed to get them out of the car 
so he could take pics of the fresh puke!!!


----------



## KenLV (Jun 23, 2017)

There's a whole lot of judging the driver harshly going on out there.









Woman dropped off on side of I-25 by rideshare driver killed in hit-and-run: 'something that a normal human being just doesn't do'


Police have said the rideshare driver has no criminal liability in the woman's death, but personal injury lawyers, other rideshare drivers and the public are shocked.




www.cbsnews.com





"Thornton Police now say the woman was traveling in the rideshare with friends when she got sick in the car. Police say the rideshare driver pulled over on I-25, and the occupants terminated the ride. It was initially reported that the driver was the one who terminated the ride."

From what I've read, there's a few articles and news reports on this now, the rider AND her friends asked him to pull over and all excited the car and then THEY cancelled the ride.

I haven't had to in a long while - as in year's, but I've been asked to pull over onto the highway shoulder (good reason to drive in the right hand lane if there's even a chance of a pax getting sick) to let someone out to puke.

If you refuse to pull over when there is a hard shoulder available, would that be legal? Could you get accused of some crime?

If you do safely and legally pull over, and I know I'm not alone in having done so, if the rider then cancels the ride, what am I supposed to do? Force them back into my car? Wait there when I'm no longer insured by Uber/Lyft? Force these adult women to exit the highway?

I have some real world experience in this...

5 minutes into a ride, after confirming the name on the account and the destination (I ask them and they tell me, not the other way around) and without any warning I had a chick roll out of my car at 35 mph (all on video) because she suddenly got paranoid or something and freaked out (my guess is she was stoned).

She opened the door before even saying a word and then told me to stop the car AS SHE ROLLED OUT. She ran up to the car that was behind me that almost hit her, screaming that I was trying to kidnap her. I showed him my phone with the Lyft ride active and tried to figure out WTF.

She ran off IN THE ROAD (3 lanes either side plus shoulder, divided 45mph road) back the way we came.

Should I have chased her down? Forced her back into my car? Put out road flares? Risked my life?

I called 911 and they asked if she damaged my car, I said no. They said no crime had been committed and that they made notes and I could leave. To my knowledge, they never even sent a car.

In this Denver case I probably would have called Highway patrol and let them know that a rider asked me to pull over and they excited the vehicle and then they cancelled the ride - thus ending any responsibility I might have. I would not have felt safe parked on a snowy highway and would probably have left too.

I also would have hit the safety button on the app and reported it there as well - which is what I did when the above happened to me.


----------



## boise567 (Jun 25, 2016)

Uberisfuninlv said:


> The driver should at least get manslaughter. 5-10 years. Even if they were horribly drunk, how can you leave them on an interstate? The driver does share some responsibility here. If they are intoxicated and there is record of this trip, don’t be stupid and leave them there when this can (and did) happen. It all gets traced back to you and the rideshare company. Even worse if the driver had a dash cam.
> 
> point is, have some decency and at least drop them off at a parking lot of something (gas station, fast food, liquor store) etc
> 
> Common sense would tell you NOT to drop off a drunk person on an interstate 🤷🏻‍♂️



Lol no. Not a chance.there is zero responsibility. Drivers are not obligated do these things. the second the rider leaves the driver’s car. The driver is no longer liable for that rider. If you harassing me or assaulting me while the car is in motion on the highway, I wouldn‘t hesitate tossed you out on the highway, just the same. How about you not be drunk in the first place? Why are you shaming the driver for her bad choices in life when the driver barely gets pay for the works that he does?


----------



## boise567 (Jun 25, 2016)

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> If driver let them out where they were forced to cross the interstate, then I think he's liable, unless he was being attacked or a gun etc.
> 
> If he let them out on the right side, then not liable.


No, he’s not liable for anything, once the rider leaves the vehicle. if the rider decides to exited the vehicle on left side of the interstate and ended up getting run over by a bus. The driver is not responsible because driver doesn’t have no control over the rider’s decision making. let me give you an example, I had one rider opened the door while my car was still in motion to exit. I remember how pissed I was when the rider did that and after couple of rides I stopped picking up pax instead I do delivery once in a while.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

9 year driver all platform's. Get off next exit end trip in well lit area. Never leave on hwy ..period..


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Daisey77 said:


> The cops have already said he was not the cause of the accident and no charges will be filed against him. Her friends willingly ended the ride and paid him and he left. The cop also said it wasn't like a car veered off and hit them. He specifically said, this person walked out into the roadway and was struck.


That’s an entirely different issue from his liability.


----------



## boise567 (Jun 25, 2016)

bobby747 said:


> 9 year driver all platform's. Get off next exit end trip in well lit area. Never leave on hwy ..period..


No. uber driver are not required to do that as they are not a professional trained driver with some training and they are independent contractor. . you want a professional then hire a professional driver with commercial license. Customer gets what they paid for when they use Uber service. There is zero liability. The lawyer has no case against the Uber driver. The only things the lawyer should concern themselves with is the alcohol the victim consumed.


----------



## KenLV (Jun 23, 2017)

bobby747 said:


> 9 year driver all platform's. Get off next exit end trip in well lit area. Never leave on hwy ..period..


"Officer, I told the driver to let me out of the car and he wouldn't stop driving!"


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

I did black car 1 year. I am a pro. Dont care what the passengers said to Police. I got a cam to back me up. No interstate drop offs only if they violent. Followed by a call to 911 to confirm that. 
I did all the bar crowd till they get you guys to drive this crowd cheap. I wont.
I had domestic violence in back seat.sex. you name it. I stick by what I say.
#1 be in charge of your car ......


----------



## wijeloc904 (11 d ago)

what a crappi way to start the new year
sucks to have that on your conscious im sure he didnt want anyone to die

a lawyer could have a civil case but why hes an uber drive no assets most likely a waste of time
meanwhile uber will cut a check with an nda in a week to shut the story down they already spent a million scrubbing and suppressing it as much as they can like every other bad even that happens


----------



## boise567 (Jun 25, 2016)

wijeloc904 said:


> what a crappi way to start the new year
> sucks to have that on your conscious im sure he didnt want anyone to die
> 
> a lawyer could have a civil case but why hes an uber drive no assets most likely a waste of time
> meanwhile uber will cut a check with an nda in a week to shut the story down they already spent a million scrubbing and suppressing it as much as they can like every other bad even that happens


even if the driver had assets. The lawyer has no chance of winning against the driver. The court have what they called a clean hand doctrine where the victim must have a clean hand when suing someone. The victim was on drug. The victim’s family have a better odd against the restaurant or the manufacturer of the drug or the truck that hits her but the chance of winNing against them is less than 1%. But 0% chance against the Uber driver. why punish someone that don’t drink?


----------



## KenLV (Jun 23, 2017)

bobby747 said:


> I did black car 1 year. I am a pro. Dont care what the passengers said to Police. I got a cam to back me up. No interstate drop offs only if they violent. Followed by a call to 911 to confirm that.
> I did all the bar crowd till they get you guys to drive this crowd cheap. I wont.
> I had domestic violence in back seat.sex. you name it. I stick by what I say.
> #1 be in charge of your car ......


 LOL So when your dashcam shows them telling you to stop and you refusing, you gonna explain to the cops that "It's my car, I'm in charge."? Better get a lawyer.

Also, I drove a limo for 6 years; doing black doesn't make you any more of "a pro" than doing X.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

wijeloc904 said:


> what a crappi way to start the new year
> sucks to have that on your conscious im sure he didnt want anyone to die
> 
> a lawyer could have a civil case but why hes an uber drive no assets most likely a waste of time
> meanwhile uber will cut a check with an nda in a week to shut the story down they already spent a million scrubbing and suppressing it as much as they can like every other bad even that happens


I think the way it works here is they could sue the driver but they would have to find the driver was 51% responsible or more. They're allowed to split up the responsibility to other parties and those other parties don't have to be named as a defendant in the case. They can even determine the girl who died had some responsibility in her death. Between the two drivers that hit her, herself, her friends, bartender, and the rideshare driver, I don't see how it's possible they find him 51% or more responsible


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

boise567 said:


> even if the driver had assets. The lawyer has no chance of winning against the driver. The court have what they called a clean hand doctrine where the victim must have a clean hand when suing someone. The victim was on drug. The victim’s family have a better odd against the restaurant or the manufacturer of the drug or the truck that hits her but the chance of winNing against them is less than 1%. But 0% chance against the Uber driver. why punish someone that don’t drink?


The victim's family did have clean hands and they would be the ones filing suit. They would likely file suit against Uber & name the driver. The driver would have to testify & Uber would try to throw the driver under the bus (please excuse the phrase).


----------



## boise567 (Jun 25, 2016)

Demon said:


> The victim's family did have clean hands and they would be the ones filing suit. They would likely file suit against Uber & name the driver. The driver would have to testify & Uber would try to throw the driver under the bus (please excuse the phrase).


No, the person who was kills on the highway did not have a clean hand and I am not quite certain if the person should be referred as a victim on account of being intoxicated. In the eye of the court, being intoxicated is a frown upon. The driver could just claimed the rider were being belligerent and threatening and the deceased‘s family will have no legal ground. The driver doesn’t even need to explain himself, it’s the burden squarely on the state to prove that the driver is responsible but the state going to have really hard time to prove negligence when the rider was intoxicated.

In fact, The rider was what the court called contributory negligence. The rider made that choice to wander onto the highway and made the choice to get drunk not the Uber driver. I am not even sure if the rider’s family has any case against the truck driver because the rider was in the right of way and again the rider was negligence in this case without reasonable senses of care. The Uber driver should be suing her family’s estate for emotional distress.


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (8 mo ago)

bobby747 said:


> 9 year driver all platform's. Get off next exit end trip in well lit area. Never leave on hwy ..period..


My thoughts exactly, the windows can be rolled down to reduce the puke smell until in a safer area than on the interstate. However because some exits are far away it might be considered kidnapping so I think the right shoulder as soon as possible and let them walk from there. If they walk out in front of traffic then too bad, its clear the driver did their best to ensure their safety. instead of forcing impaired people to try to play frogger to spite them puking in the vehicle.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

Its different. If the sign says key largo 9 miles . What can you do. But calling 911 and saying you have a crazed drunk passenger. Goes on record if you must stop and they cancel trip.
I am a pro the crap we read on here. Never will happen to me so easy.
Like the girl and guy fooling around in my van years ago. Pitch dark horrible road to throw out on. Both drinking. Or gps say 6 minutes...I choose 6 minutes..
99 % is common sense.
1 time 6 tough guys all arguing in the van. At the light . Paying the uber bill guy jumps out....the other 5 say your taking us home.
I pull a u turn. Thinking a punch to my head . I get 100 ft from police station. And dial 911. they got out fast.
Another time 5 dressed up assholes were so smart with me on a 0 degree day. I pulled to a safe area. They had to walk 2 miles. Uber was busy. I asked them to show respect 2 times...oh well


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

We have a lot of folks here who should be practicing law instead of driving for scraps. 

Let me help some of you out, can the driver be sued, YES. Will they be found liable, probably not. Will they be the loser for having to have gone through all this, YES.

I honestly have no idea about all of the intricacies of the law as it pertains to this situation but I would be absolutely amazed if a driver was arrested for kidnapping if they refused to immediately stop and drop someone off on the side of the interstate as some have suggested.


----------



## KenLV (Jun 23, 2017)

Disgusted Driver said:


> We have a lot of folks here who should be practicing law instead of driving for scraps.
> 
> Let me help some of you out, can the driver be sued, YES. Will they be found liable, probably not. Will they be the loser for having to have gone through all this, YES.
> 
> I honestly have no idea about all of the intricacies of the law as it pertains to this situation but I would be absolutely amazed if a driver was arrested for kidnapping if they refused to immediately stop and drop someone off on the side of the interstate as some have suggested.


 We're not talking about "immediately stopping" at say the next light or gas station down the block in this instance, we're talking about continuing to drive for several miles after the person told you to let them out.

With literally dozens of cases against drivers the last few years, you don't think the cops might err on the side of caution?

I can't speak for anyone else, but I said if able to safely do so, I'd pull over into the right hard shoulder, let those that wanted out out, and notify the police. After they cancelled the ride, I wouldn't hang about. The sick adult pax was in the care of her adult friends, so why would I?

Since they requested to be let out and then they cancelled the ride, they can't even make an argument of "abandonment".

Also, you don't have to practice law to know what your legal obligations are and are not.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

There's a lot of people assuming he kicked them out. That's not been mentioned anywhere. He could have simply pulled over to let her finish getting sick and then for whatever reason they canceled the ride. My guess is she was being resistant combative but that is pure speculation. Nowhere does it say he kicked them out. They could have asked him to pull over, they could have demanded he pull over, or he could have simply even just pulled over to let her finish getting sick. People need to get the idea out of their head he kicked them out. Regardless cop said he's not criminally liable. Could he be silly sued? Sure anyone can be. But in the eyes of the law he did nothing wrong🤷‍♀️


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (8 mo ago)

Daisey77 said:


> . But in the eyes of the law he did nothing wrong🤷‍♀️


In the eyes of law enforcement you mean.

If the driver let them out on the interstate anywhere but on the right side of the road, he could be held liable in civil court for negligence.


----------



## Blqman989 (7 mo ago)

boise567 said:


> Lol no. Not a chance.there is zero responsibility. Drivers are not obligated do these things. the second the rider leaves the driver’s car. The driver is no longer liable for that rider. If you harassing me or assaulting me while the car is in motion on the highway, I wouldn‘t hesitate tossed you out on the highway, just the same. How about you not be drunk in the first place? Why are you shaming the driver for her bad choices in life when the driver barely gets pay for the works that he does?


----------



## boise567 (Jun 25, 2016)

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> In the eyes of law enforcement you mean.
> 
> If the driver let them out on the interstate anywhere but on the right side of the road, he could be held liable in civil court for negligence.


No, the driver won’t be held responsible in civil court because the second the passenger exits the vehicle. The driver is no longer liable of anything that has happened to the passenger. Good luck try to convince a judge that the driver‘s responsible.


----------



## kmachine56 (1 mo ago)

Why I deliver food and not people. People are assholes.


boise567 said:


> Lol no. Not a chance.there is zero responsibility. Drivers are not obligated do these things. the second the rider leaves the driver’s car. The driver is no longer liable for that rider. If you harassing me or assaulting me while the car is in motion on the highway, I wouldn‘t hesitate tossed you out on the highway, just the same. How about you not be drunk in the first place? Why are you shaming the driver for her bad choices in life when the driver barely gets pay for the works that he does?


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

boise567 said:


> No, the driver won’t be held responsible in civil court because the second the passenger exits the vehicle. The driver is no longer liable of anything that has happened to the passenger. Good luck try to convince a judge that the driver‘s responsible.


That’s not at all true.


----------



## southdarek (6 mo ago)

If it was requested, by pax and other riders. That driver must pull over at that moment. Period. Unless it's illegal to do so. Since it was not he had to comply. The sick individual would have opened that door and bailed rather quickly to puke. And her friends probably being drunk also probably were right behind her. That driver has no choice in which side they exit. Nor the choice not to stop if requested. They can be arrested for kidnapping if they do not stop within a certain amount of feet. Now who expect some dumb ass to bolt into traffic. Nobody. Your probably pretty confident that whoever is sick. And they probably all bounced to throw up too. Or to assist. In the middle of their drunken bad choice , they choose to screw driver out of any pay and cancel. What was that driver suppose to do. They did exactly what their training told them to do


----------



## snail23 (14 d ago)

UberBastid said:


> How do you know he tossed anyone?
> As previously said, we don't know the story.
> 
> What would YOU do if you had a drunk, hysterical female behind you yelling. "Stop the car. I don't wanna go anywhere. You're kidnapping me. Where's my phone I'm gonna dial 911. LET ME OUT."
> What would YOU do?


that why you need a huge memory recording camera.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

southdarek said:


> If it was requested, by pax and other riders. That driver must pull over at that moment. Period. Unless it's illegal to do so. Since it was not he had to comply. The sick individual would have opened that door and bailed rather quickly to puke. And her friends probably being drunk also probably were right behind her. That driver has no choice in which side they exit. Nor the choice not to stop if requested. They can be arrested for kidnapping if they do not stop within a certain amount of feet. Now who expect some dumb ass to bolt into traffic. Nobody. Your probably pretty confident that whoever is sick. And they probably all bounced to throw up too. Or to assist. In the middle of their drunken bad choice , they choose to screw driver out of any pay and cancel. What was that driver suppose to do. They did exactly what their training told them to do


None of that is true either.


----------



## Yotadriver (May 1, 2020)

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> Responsibility for deadly Thornton I-25 crash up in the air after Uber driver leaves woman on interstate
> 
> 
> Just 30 minutes into the new year, a woman lost her life on I-25 after being dropped off there by a rideshare driver.
> ...


It’s sad what happened but the driver pulled over and they were safe until she stepped out to the interstate. Imagine the complaints and lawsuits that would’ve followed if he had put her his hands on her.


----------



## bstraight081 (1 mo ago)

Nope, I’ve been told by Lyft that if the rider cancels the ride stop immediately where you are. And have them order another(in which case they can adjust the payout afterward since there is a documented ride. Once the ride is canceled, the app no longer tracks either party, there are none of the safety features in play and most importantly, you are no longer insured b by the platform. Say they refuse to order another ride, we have a likely case of theft of services, or there is an altercation that leads to a crash prior to exiting the highway or just after, and they get hurt. They ended the ride when and where they wanted the ride to end. Their safety is no longer your concern. It ends right there, why have they in your car any longer, you’re effectively being take hostage because to their actions. They are a grown ass adult. If they want to play in traffic who am I to interfere with it


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

bstraight081 said:


> Nope, I’ve been told by Lyft that if the rider cancels the ride stop immediately where you are. And have them order another(in which case they can adjust the payout afterward since there is a documented ride. Once the ride is canceled, the app no longer tracks either party, there are none of the safety features in play and most importantly, you are no longer insured b by the platform. Say they refuse to order another ride, we have a likely case of theft of services, or there is an altercation that leads to a crash prior to exiting the highway or just after, and they get hurt. They ended the ride when and where they wanted the ride to end. Their safety is no longer your concern. It ends right there, why have they in your car any longer, you’re effectively being take hostage because to their actions. They are a grown ass adult. If they want to play in traffic who am I to interfere with it


When did they tell you to let people out on an interstate?


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Demon said:


> When did they tell you to let people out on an interstate?


When did they say stop immediately where you are EXCEPT if you're on the interstate🤷‍♀️?


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

southdarek said:


> In the middle of their drunken bad choice , they choose to screw driver out of any pay and cancel.


Except they did pay the driver. The police said they ended the ride and paid the driver. Whatever that means


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Daisey77 said:


> When did they say stop immediately where you are EXCEPT if you're on the interstate🤷‍♀️?


I’m looking forward to an answer.


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (8 mo ago)

boise567 said:


> Good luck try to convince a judge that the driver‘s responsible.


Judge? How about a jury?


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> Judge? How about a jury?


Won’t be tough to convince either the driver is negligent. My guess is Uber settles before it ever comes to that.


----------



## Emptynesst (6 mo ago)

Demon said:


> Won’t be tough to convince either the driver is negligent. My guess is Uber settles before it ever comes to that.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Emptynesst said:


> View attachment 691446


Let everyone know you don’t understand the topic without saying you don’t understand the topic.


----------



## Emptynesst (6 mo ago)

Demon said:


> Let everyone know you don’t understand the topic without saying you don’t understand the topic.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Emptynesst said:


> View attachment 691452


All of this has already been provided. You just solidified my point that you’re not following the topic.


----------



## Emptynesst (6 mo ago)

Demon said:


> All of this has already been provided. You just solidified my point that you’re not following the topic.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Okay so I was able to get a little bit more information. It sounds like the girls were not from here. At least not from the Denver metro area. I don't know if they were from somewhere else in the state or from out of state but the place they were going to was, the place they were staying for the weekend. So I don't know if it was an Airbnb or they were staying with a family member but it was not one of their regular places of residence. The driver did pull over on the right side of the highway. She was mad and stormed out of the car on the passenger side and ran East into a field. Now whether the driver pulled over because she was getting sick or whether the driver pulled over because she canceled we don't know that yet. However she was mad and canceled the ride and it sounds like it was because she was not wanting to get charged. So she ran into the field her friends settled up with the driver which I'm assuming they gave him cash but I don't know. They are making it a point to say the ride was canceled and they paid the driver so I'm assuming it was Cash after she canceled the ride. She ran East into a field and then turned and was running North parallel to the interstate. This interstate goes north and south and they were heading north when he pulled over on the east side of the interstate. At some point she turned back West and ran into the lanes of the interstate. The first driver that hit her, hit her from the driver side. His passenger side window and rear view mirror or busted and I think some front corner panel damage maybe the windshield I don't remember but the driver side window and the driver side rear view mirror were broken. The witness who witness the two drivers hit this girl said he swerved. Of course the driver saying he doesn't remember swerving. However that falls in line with everything else. If he was driving and saw someone or something in the road swerve to the right to miss it but didn't clear it he would have said swiped her on the driver's side which the cops were saying the first hit was the Sideswipe. He said he doesn't remember swerving he said he didn't know what he hit. He said he thought it was a rock that smashed his window or even a stray bullet because it was right at midnight. I will say it is a thing for people to shoot their guns at midnight on New Year's eve. I don't know why they do but they do. They stopped in a town called Frederick where his wife's Aunt I believe lived and checked out the damage. They were shooken up and continued on home. He said the next day when he woke up and saw the news he's realized that the timing aligned with when the damage was done to his truck. So he turned himself in and his wife and lawyer went with them. So he did obtain a lawyer before turning himself in. It sounds like he may have contacted the police via phone before turning himself in and inform them he was going to be turning himself in and proceeded to do so. The guy driving the second vehicle said as he was approaching he saw something on the side of the road and as he got closer he realized it was someone waving their hands or arms. By the time he realized that's what it was, that's when he ran over the girl. They were obviously waving their hands and arms to try and prevent her from getting hit again.

Another thing that occurred to me when I found out they were going to a place they were staying at for the weekend is, there was a huge 2 day Music Festival that happens every New Year's Eve here in Denver. It happens the night before New Year's Eve and the night of New Year's Eve. It's massive! thousands and thousands of Young Folks come in for this and tons of DJs. It's one big rave type of thing. When I heard they were just staying way up north and it was just for the weekend it made me think, what would make someone stays so far out of Denver? where the driver pulled over at was 11 miles north of Denver and they still were not probably halfway to the destination. The only reason I can think of would be cost wise. With it being New Year's Eve and that Festival in town all the hotels and airbnbs I'm sure were at Skyrocket prices, if there was even any availability. So I'm wondering if she was at that music festival. I've worked it the last few years and a lot of these kids are high out of their mind on whatever it is they are taking. Now this is all speculation but it completely makes sense why they were staying so far out of town and why things were so chaotic. She could have just been downtown at the bars drinking but it sounds to me like it's a little bit more than that. I mean for her to go taking off running through a field and then back in a traffic just seems more than being drunk. I could be totally wrong but anyways besides the whole Music Festival aspect, the rest of the info is some new info in the situation


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (8 mo ago)

Demon said:


> Won’t be tough to convince either the driver is negligent. My guess is Uber settles before it ever comes to that.


That's if Uber is sued, but what if just the driver is sued? He's screwed.

Sure he may be near broke, but he'll never get anywhere if his pay is garnished.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> That's if Uber is sued, but what if just the driver is sued? He's screwed.
> 
> Sure he may be near broke, but he'll never get anywhere if his pay is garnished.


I don’t see a scenario where Uber doesn’t get sued.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Daisey77 said:


> Okay so I was able to get a little bit more information. It sounds like the girls were not from here. At least not from the Denver metro area. I don't know if they were from somewhere else in the state or from out of state but the place they were going to was, the place they were staying for the weekend. So I don't know if it was an Airbnb or they were staying with a family member but it was not one of their regular places of residence. The driver did pull over on the right side of the highway. She was mad and stormed out of the car on the passenger side and ran East into a field. Now whether the driver pulled over because she was getting sick or whether the driver pulled over because she canceled we don't know that yet. However she was mad and canceled the ride and it sounds like it was because she was not wanting to get charged. So she ran into the field her friends settled up with the driver which I'm assuming they gave him cash but I don't know. They are making it a point to say the ride was canceled and they paid the driver so I'm assuming it was Cash after she canceled the ride. She ran East into a field and then turned and was running North parallel to the interstate. This interstate goes north and south and they were heading north when he pulled over on the east side of the interstate. At some point she turned back West and ran into the lanes of the interstate. The first driver that hit her, hit her from the driver side. His passenger side window and rear view mirror or busted and I think some front corner panel damage maybe the windshield I don't remember but the driver side window and the driver side rear view mirror were broken. The witness who witness the two drivers hit this girl said he swerved. Of course the driver saying he doesn't remember swerving. However that falls in line with everything else. If he was driving and saw someone or something in the road swerve to the right to miss it but didn't clear it he would have said swiped her on the driver's side which the cops were saying the first hit was the Sideswipe. He said he doesn't remember swerving he said he didn't know what he hit. He said he thought it was a rock that smashed his window or even a stray bullet because it was right at midnight. I will say it is a thing for people to shoot their guns at midnight on New Year's eve. I don't know why they do but they do. They stopped in a town called Frederick where his wife's Aunt I believe lived and checked out the damage. They were shooken up and continued on home. He said the next day when he woke up and saw the news he's realized that the timing aligned with when the damage was done to his truck. So he turned himself in and his wife and lawyer went with them. So he did obtain a lawyer before turning himself in. It sounds like he may have contacted the police via phone before turning himself in and inform them he was going to be turning himself in and proceeded to do so. The guy driving the second vehicle said as he was approaching he saw something on the side of the road and as he got closer he realized it was someone waving their hands or arms. By the time he realized that's what it was, that's when he ran over the girl. They were obviously waving their hands and arms to try and prevent her from getting hit again.
> 
> Another thing that occurred to me when I found out they were going to a place they were staying at for the weekend is, there was a huge 2 day Music Festival that happens every New Year's Eve here in Denver. It happens the night before New Year's Eve and the night of New Year's Eve. It's massive! thousands and thousands of Young Folks come in for this and tons of DJs. It's one big rave type of thing. When I heard they were just staying way up north and it was just for the weekend it made me think, what would make someone stays so far out of Denver? where the driver pulled over at was 11 miles north of Denver and they still were not probably halfway to the destination. The only reason I can think of would be cost wise. With it being New Year's Eve and that Festival in town all the hotels and airbnbs I'm sure were at Skyrocket prices, if there was even any availability. So I'm wondering if she was at that music festival. I've worked it the last few years and a lot of these kids are high out of their mind on whatever it is they are taking. Now this is all speculation but it completely makes sense why they were staying so far out of town and why things were so chaotic. She could have just been downtown at the bars drinking but it sounds to me like it's a little bit more than that. I mean for her to go taking off running through a field and then back in a traffic just seems more than being drunk. I could be totally wrong but anyways besides the whole Music Festival aspect, the rest of the info is some new info in the situation


Thank you for providing a little sanity to a thread that seems to be bringing out all of the disbarred attorneys driving for Uber or Lyft. I'm amazed at all of the really bad legal opinions people are posting here. I consider myself to be a reasonably sharp cookie, minored in business law in my undergrad and I know just enough to know that I don't know the answer to most of the scenarios posted here. The answer to virtually all of it is IT DEPENDS. It depends on a lot of factors and even a little good or bad luck as to what you could or could not be charged with and whether the state or plaintiff presents a good argument and even the quality of your representation. What I do know is that legal or otherwise, everyone involved in this incident lost that night. I can't even imagine what demons would be going through my head if I was any one of the three drivers involved.


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (8 mo ago)

Daisey77 said:


> Okay so I was able to get a little bit more information. It sounds like the girls were not from here. At least not from the Denver metro area. I don't know if they were from somewhere else in the state or from out of state but the place they were going to was, the place they were staying for the weekend. So I don't know if it was an Airbnb or they were staying with a family member but it was not one of their regular places of residence. The driver did pull over on the right side of the highway. She was mad and stormed out of the car on the passenger side and ran East into a field. Now whether the driver pulled over because she was getting sick or whether the driver pulled over because she canceled we don't know that yet. However she was mad and canceled the ride and it sounds like it was because she was not wanting to get charged. So she ran into the field her friends settled up with the driver which I'm assuming they gave him cash but I don't know. They are making it a point to say the ride was canceled and they paid the driver so I'm assuming it was Cash after she canceled the ride. She ran East into a field and then turned and was running North parallel to the interstate. This interstate goes north and south and they were heading north when he pulled over on the east side of the interstate. At some point she turned back West and ran into the lanes of the interstate. The first driver that hit her, hit her from the driver side. His passenger side window and rear view mirror or busted and I think some front corner panel damage maybe the windshield I don't remember but the driver side window and the driver side rear view mirror were broken. The witness who witness the two drivers hit this girl said he swerved. Of course the driver saying he doesn't remember swerving. However that falls in line with everything else. If he was driving and saw someone or something in the road swerve to the right to miss it but didn't clear it he would have said swiped her on the driver's side which the cops were saying the first hit was the Sideswipe. He said he doesn't remember swerving he said he didn't know what he hit. He said he thought it was a rock that smashed his window or even a stray bullet because it was right at midnight. I will say it is a thing for people to shoot their guns at midnight on New Year's eve. I don't know why they do but they do. They stopped in a town called Frederick where his wife's Aunt I believe lived and checked out the damage. They were shooken up and continued on home. He said the next day when he woke up and saw the news he's realized that the timing aligned with when the damage was done to his truck. So he turned himself in and his wife and lawyer went with them. So he did obtain a lawyer before turning himself in. It sounds like he may have contacted the police via phone before turning himself in and inform them he was going to be turning himself in and proceeded to do so. The guy driving the second vehicle said as he was approaching he saw something on the side of the road and as he got closer he realized it was someone waving their hands or arms. By the time he realized that's what it was, that's when he ran over the girl. They were obviously waving their hands and arms to try and prevent her from getting hit again.
> 
> Another thing that occurred to me when I found out they were going to a place they were staying at for the weekend is, there was a huge 2 day Music Festival that happens every New Year's Eve here in Denver. It happens the night before New Year's Eve and the night of New Year's Eve. It's massive! thousands and thousands of Young Folks come in for this and tons of DJs. It's one big rave type of thing. When I heard they were just staying way up north and it was just for the weekend it made me think, what would make someone stays so far out of Denver? where the driver pulled over at was 11 miles north of Denver and they still were not probably halfway to the destination. The only reason I can think of would be cost wise. With it being New Year's Eve and that Festival in town all the hotels and airbnbs I'm sure were at Skyrocket prices, if there was even any availability. So I'm wondering if she was at that music festival. I've worked it the last few years and a lot of these kids are high out of their mind on whatever it is they are taking. Now this is all speculation but it completely makes sense why they were staying so far out of town and why things were so chaotic. She could have just been downtown at the bars drinking but it sounds to me like it's a little bit more than that. I mean for her to go taking off running through a field and then back in a traffic just seems more than being drunk. I could be totally wrong but anyways besides the whole Music Festival aspect, the rest of the info is some new info in the situation


Drugs. Poor girl.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Thank you for providing a little sanity to a thread that seems to be bringing out all of the disbarred attorneys driving for Uber or Lyft. I'm amazed at all of the really bad legal opinions people are posting here. I consider myself to be a reasonably sharp cookie, minored in business law in my undergrad and I know just enough to know that I don't know the answer to most of the scenarios posted here. The answer to virtually all of it is IT DEPENDS. It depends on a lot of factors and even a little good or bad luck as to what you could or could not be charged with and whether the state or plaintiff presents a good argument and even the quality of your representation. What I do know is that legal or otherwise, everyone involved in this incident lost that night. I can't even imagine what demons would be going through my head if I was any one of the three drivers involved.


To be honest, I'm really taken back that drivers on this forum and especially the local drivers in my market are so quick to jump to conclusions and in this case to condemn the driver. Us drivers are literally the only ones who truly know what we go through day in and day out. a lot of drivers here and especially locally have deemed the Uber driver guilty and seem to be willing to send him off to the gas chamber. Even more concerning is they are so shut down to listening to anything that may be outside their realm of thinking. There's a lot of unknowns and there are a million different contributing factors in this specific scenario, with so many people involved. I just keep thinking these are people of my community. These are literally Denver's pool of jurors that could be summons to jury duty in any case. These are the people that are ultimately responsible for deciding the fate of people's lives. Yet with so much missing information and so many different contributing factors, they're not even willing to look at the situation from all different angles. This literally could have happened to any of us. It might not be taking place on the side of an interstate but we drop off folks on the side of the road every damn day. Any one of our passengers could walk out into the road and get hit by a car. This is a risk that happens multiple times a day to every single one of us. Yet none of our fellow drivers seem to realize this. I keep hearing, "I would never.. ." and I keep thinking, but you do . . .


----------



## boise567 (Jun 25, 2016)

Demon said:


> Won’t be tough to convince either the driver is negligent. My guess is Uber settles before it ever comes to that.


No, the driver won’t get in trouble. you missed the point once the rider leaves the car. The driver is no longer responsible for the rider. Get it? You will not win in the court. The judge or Juries might be sympathetic with you but at the verdict. The judge will tells you that you fails to meet the burden of proof and that your argument is inadequate to prove a fact that the defendant failed to exercise reasonable care and the judge will gives you many scenarios how your argument will lead to undesirable sloppy slope.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

boise567 said:


> No, the driver won’t get in trouble. you missed the point once the rider leaves the car. The driver is no longer responsible for the rider. Get it? You will not win in the court. The judge or Juries might be sympathetic with you but at the verdict. The judge will tells you that you fails to meet the burden of proof and that your argument is inadequate to prove a fact that the defendant failed to exercise reasonable care and the judge will gives you many scenarios how your argument will lead to undesirable sloppy slope.


There is a more nefarious possibility. The surviving girls lie and profit.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

boise567 said:


> No, the driver won’t get in trouble. you missed the point once the rider leaves the car. The driver is no longer responsible for the rider. Get it? You will not win in the court. The judge or Juries might be sympathetic with you but at the verdict. The judge will tells you that you fails to meet the burden of proof and that your argument is inadequate to prove a fact that the defendant failed to exercise reasonable care and the judge will gives you many scenarios how your argument will lead to undesirable sloppy slope.


Unfortunately a lot of what you said is simply wrong. 
Judges and juries have ruled that people are responsible for what happens to others. Bars have been found negligent for over serving patrons, high school coaches have been found to be negligent for letting some drive home after a game or practice when they shouldn’t. A driver can’t strand a pax along the side of a highway at night miles from the nearest exit and then not tell anyone. As another has said in this thread they wouldn’t leave a dog on the side of a highway let alone a human being. Lawyers have been cited saying this is going to be explored and I believe it will.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Diamondraider said:


> There is a more nefarious possibility. The surviving girls lie and profit.


What would they need to lie about??


----------



## Emptynesst (6 mo ago)

Demon said:


> Unfortunately a lot of what you said is simply wrong.
> Judges and juries have ruled that people are responsible for what happens to others. Bars have been found negligent for over serving patrons, high school coaches have been found to be negligent for letting some drive home after a game or practice when they shouldn’t. A driver can’t strand a pax along the side of a highway at night miles from the nearest exit and then not tell anyone. As another has said in this thread they wouldn’t leave a dog on the side of a highway let alone a human being. Lawyers have been cited saying this is going to be explored and I believe it will.
> [/QUOTE
> You’re wrong , that’s not how it works , what’s your education mr law ?


You are wrong 🤡


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Demon said:


> Unfortunately a lot of what you said is simply wrong.
> Judges and juries have ruled that people are responsible for what happens to others. Bars have been found negligent for over serving patrons, high school coaches have been found to be negligent for letting some drive home after a game or practice when they shouldn’t. A driver can’t strand a pax along the side of a highway at night miles from the nearest exit and then not tell anyone. As another has said in this thread they wouldn’t leave a dog on the side of a highway let alone a human being. Lawyers have been cited saying this is going to be explored and I believe it will.


There's only been one lawyer who has been interviewed saying it's worth exploring the Civil possibility. Both him and the driver interviewed in the same article our media or attention Seekers. The lawyer is trying to get the case and that drivers in the media all the time giving his "professional opinion"


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

So as this story comes out I'm going to say that the driver is likely not going to get charged.

there's this little thing called kidnapping. If we refuse to let a customer out of the car when they want to it's _kidnapping_.

Since the customers cancelled the rides and told the driver to let them out it could actually be the passengers who end up getting a jail sentence for the death of their friend.

Murder no, manslaughter no..


_Involuntary manslaughter is the unintentional killing of someone due to negligence or recklessness. _


Not drunksitting your drunken idiot friend and having her stumble into traffic and get chest crushed?
Unintentially killing through recklessness.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> So as this story comes out I'm going to say that the driver is likely not going to get charged.
> 
> there's this little thing called kidnapping. If we refuse to let a customer out of the car when they want to it's _kidnapping_.
> 
> ...


The police have already said the driver is not going to be charged. In fact they weren't even concerned about locating him. When they exited the vehicle the girl who ended up dying took off running East into a field. So I'm not sure the friends could even do much as she was intentionally running from everyone


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> So as this story comes out I'm going to say that the driver is likely not going to get charged.
> 
> there's this little thing called kidnapping. If we refuse to let a customer out of the car when they want to it's _kidnapping_.
> 
> ...


No one has even suggested the driver would get criminal charges.
Let me see if I understand this, if I willingly get on a plane from LA to Hawaii, and halfway there I decide I don’t want to be on the flight they have to land in the water and let me out?


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Demon said:


> No one has even suggested the driver would get criminal charges.
> Let me see if I understand this, if I willingly get on a plane from LA to Hawaii, and halfway there I decide I don’t want to be on the flight they have to land in the water and let me out?


no… cars are different from airplanes.

Not letting someone out of your car is unlawful detainment. Taking them somewhere that isn’t where they wanted to go is kidnapping.

i live in a very red state and even I can’t detain a customer who hasnt Paid their cab fare until police arrive unless the fare is over $750.

meaning they can literally demand that I let them out of the car and then they can take off running and that’s that.

However if the fare is $750 you can threaten them verbally with violence and hog tie them throw them in the trunk and drive them to police station and have them arrested.

now interestingly if they steal my cell phone I can pistol whip them and hog tie them etc as well. But only with an apple phone, not an android.

most androids don’t exceed the $750 mark for felony charges, where as apple phones do.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> no… cars are different from airplanes.
> 
> Not letting someone out of your car is unlawful detainment. Taking them somewhere that isn’t where they wanted to go is kidnapping.
> 
> ...


Ok, where in the law does it differentiate between plane and car?


----------



## Emptynesst (6 mo ago)

🙄🙄🙄🙄🙄🙄🙄🙄🙄🙄


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> no… cars are different from airplanes.
> 
> Not letting someone out of your car is unlawful detainment. Taking them somewhere that isn’t where they wanted to go is kidnapping.
> 
> ...


Come on guy , why you got to bring Android into this ? What did Android have to do with this ?😅 you got to give credit to their foldable phones. Those are almost triple that $750 mark Mister😉


----------

